# Seatpost Size



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone know the seatpost size for an 06' Opal? Thanks.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes it's 27.2


----------



## ltspd1 (Oct 18, 2006)

spastook said:


> Yes it's 27.2


Thanks!


----------



## absolutsooner (Feb 26, 2009)

Is the 2010 Opal have a 27.2 seatpost?


----------

